# Adjustable Height Jack-Bench to be featured on Scott Phillips American Woodshop - Help Please



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the great honor to have been invited to be on an episode of Scott Phillips' American Woodshop which will air on PBS sometime in 2014.

Scott Philllips' neighbor bought a set Adjustable Height Workbench Plans for the Jack-Bench through my website. His neighbor showed the completed bench to Scott and he loved it! Now Scott is going to feature that bench on his show. Scott sent me an email saying how much he liked my bench design and invited me to join them on that episode of the American Woodshop! How cool is that? Needless to say, I am very excited about this!

I don't want to accept this wonderful invitation and then show up empty handed. I would like to bring some kind of gift for Scott and maybe his wife, Suzy.

This is where I could use some help! I am looking for ideas. The American Woodshop has been around for many, many years and I can only assume that Scott has just about every tool that he would ever want.

Please let me know what you think would be a good and appropriate offering.

Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont understand, why you must bring a gift, seems to me you are the gift, i am sure he will make a buck off your ideas. Just be you and yes i am happy for you, good to see people out there really do see what we are doing. Good luck!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess you are right. I don't have to bring anything. At this point I am still leaning toward bringing something. You have a great attitude, and I really appreciate your reply. Thank You!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 to benchbuilder.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd bring him something. If there is something small that you like to make, I'm sure he'd be honored to receive it. Or, perhaps just a MN themed gift. Real wild rice? Maybe a special piece of figured wood? A spoon carved by a local carver (or by you if you carve)? This is a fantastic opportunity for you. I love that show. The dynamic that he and his wife have when working together is fantastic. The more she is involved in a given episode the more I enjoy it.

Good luck, and let us know when it airs!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

I like Scott's show, too! I am not sure if it is airing in the Twin Cities right now. It was for a while, but I haven't seen it recently. I will definitely get the word out when they air the episode about my bench.

I've done some marquetry and I thought I might challenge myself by making a marquetry piece that is a portrait of Scott and Suzy together. I'm not sure how it will turn out, but I like the wild rice idea, too.

Your dad has a nice website. I really like the famous customer quotes!! What a clever idea. Do you think he would mind if I did something similar on my site?


----------



## morningwoodworker (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations. I have a cool idea for you. This sounds like he is going to do a show where he builds your bench design, so as a keepsake and a small gift to show your appreciation, what do you think about building a miniature version of your work bench! Legitimate construction, only small enough it could be displayed on a shelf Or desk. You could even personalise a thank you and your signature on the bench top with an image transfer or etching or something  just sounds like a fun idea to me.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi James,

I'm not sure it he is going to build a Jack Bench or if he is just going to show the one his neighbor built. Either way, I am really excited about it.

I made a small cardboard prototype of the bench before I built it because it was hard for me to visualize how it would go together. An actual working model would be a fun project. I added a few photos. First is the cardboard prototype I made back in 2007. You can see the 1/2" nuts underneath that I used to simulate the wheels on the mobile base. Second is the prototype sitting on the completed bench.

Thanks,
Charlie



















Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## morningwoodworker (May 21, 2012)

Very cool. Happy turkey day, and congrats again!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I just watch the show on-line. he has episodes going back for several years on the web site. http://wbgu.org/americanwoodshop/episodes.html

Thanks for the nice comments about the Vern's Wood Goods web site. It has been so fun to get this going with him, have him come down and spend time with me in the shop, etc.. I've spent more time with him in the last 5 years than in the previous 20 combined through this business. On the bogus celebrity quotes, they are purely in the fun spirit that started this business. My Dad was kinda nervous when I first put those up there, however. I think he has accepted by this point that Martha Stewart is probably not going to sue him, and would not likely be bothered by it at all. I hope you use the idea, and I'd like to see what you come up with. You will now have a real celebrity quote, so maybe you can take a more legit path than I took.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

HI Paul,

I watch his show on-line, too. Someday I will get an internet capable TV so I can watch it in my living room.

That is really great about you and your dad working together!

I am not sure how to mix the authentic testimonials with the fun ones. I will have to give that some thought.

Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I hope they bought the plan too.

They should give you a present


----------

